#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Hilfe bei MRT-Befund-Übersetzung >

## unsterblich

Ich habe gestern meinen MRT-Befund bekommen und kann gar nichts damit anfangen. Der nächste Termin beim Arzt ist noch weit hin. Wer kann mir beim Lesen helfen?
MRT des Schultergelenkes linksseitig
Befund und Beurteilung:
Signalerhöhung im Bereich der Basis des oberen vorderen Labrums in der Ansatznähe der Sehne des langen Bizepskopfes am Glenoid, vereinbar mit einer SLAP-Läsion. Ansonsten regelrechte Abbildung der Bizepssehne im Canalis Bicipitis. Die Sehne des Musculus supraspinatus ist in der Ansatznähe am Tuberculum majus signalerhöht und aufgetrieben und im Bereich zwischen Acromion und Humeruskopf abgeflacht. hier ist eine Komprimierung der Supraspinatussehne von cranial durch das Ligamentum corocoacromiale anzunehmen, vereinbar mir einenm Impingement-Syndrom. 
Geringe Arthrose des Acromioclaviculargelenkes.
Dezente Ergussansammlung in dr Bursa Subacromialis.
Geringer Erguss in der Scheide der langen Bizepssehne, Humeroglenoidalspaltgelenk und Recessus subcoracoidea. Keine frische Fraktur. 
Ich stürzte am 18.12.09 eine Treppe hinnunter, dabei habe ich mir das Schultergelenk aus- und gleich wieder eingerenkt. 3 Wochen Verband, danach 24 x Physiotherapie - keine Besserung. Schürzengriff, Arm lang nach oben strecken, seitlich über Schulterhöhe anheben oder in die Seite stemmen unmöglich und höchst schmerzhaft. Nachts keine Ruhe -bei jeder Bewegung und auch mal ohne Bewegung wecke ich wegen der Schmerzen auf. Bei spontanen Bewegungen (z.B. Handwegziehen vom heißen Ofen ec.) massive Schmerzen, die schon mal die Tränen kullern lassen. Ich bin sonst kein Weichei, aber das nervt schon ziemlich. Mein Arzt meint eigentlich hätte schon längst alles wieder gut sein müssen - ist es aber nicht. 
Weiß jemand was in dem Befund steht und kann mir beim Übersetzen helfen?!

----------


## dreamchaser

> I
> Befund und Beurteilung:
> Signalerhöhung im Bereich der Basis des oberen vorderen Labrums in der Ansatznähe der Sehne des langen Bizepskopfes am Glenoid, vereinbar mit einer SLAP-Läsion. Ansonsten regelrechte Abbildung der Bizepssehne im Canalis Bicipitis. Die Sehne des Musculus supraspinatus ist in der Ansatznähe am Tuberculum majus signalerhöht und aufgetrieben und im Bereich zwischen Acromion und Humeruskopf abgeflacht. hier ist eine Komprimierung der Supraspinatussehne von cranial durch das Ligamentum corocoacromiale anzunehmen, vereinbar mir einenm Impingement-Syndrom. 
> Geringe Arthrose des Acromioclaviculargelenkes.
> Dezente Ergussansammlung in dr Bursa Subacromialis.
> Geringer Erguss in der Scheide der langen Bizepssehne, Humeroglenoidalspaltgelenk und Recessus subcoracoidea. Keine frische Fraktur.

 - an der Gelenkpfanne am Schultergelenk (nähe der Ansatzsehne des Bizepsmuskels) ist etwas zu sehen, was auf eine Läsion (sogenannte SLAP-Läsion) hindeutet. Diese Läsion entsteht z.B. durch ein Auskugeln des Schultergelenkes und wird in 4 Stufen unterteilt. Je nachdem, welche Art vorliegt, gibt es unterschiedliche Therapien.
- die Sehne des Bizepsmuskels selbst ist in Ordnung
- die Sehne eines Muskels (Supraspinatus) ist aufgetrieben, hier wird ein Impingement-Syndrom gedeutet. Das bedeutet, dass die Sehne des Muskels lädiert ist (durch Verengung des Kanals für die Sehne), was zu Schmerzen beim seitlichen Heben des Armes führt. Auch hier gibt es verschiedene Therapiemöglichkeiten.
- es liegt kein Knochenbruch vor.
- etwas Flüssigkeitsansammlung an den Sehnen (am ehesten als Zeichen der entzündlichen Reaktion zu werten, typische Begleiterscheinung)
Geh zum Orthopäden (am besten jemand der auf Schultern spezialisiert ist) und lass dich weiter untersuchen und beraten. Die Bilder solltest du dorthin mitnehmen.

----------


## unsterblich

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!
Ich bin zur Zeit beim Unfallchirurgen in Behandlung. Der müsste sich doch damit auch auskennen - oder? Die Wartezeiten für einen Termin beim Orthopäden sind bei uns in der Gegend der Wahnsinn. Bis zu 3 Monaten muss man da rechnen- bis dahin bin ich durch Schlaflosigkeit nicht mehr alltagstauglich.

----------


## dreamchaser

Auch Unfallchirurgen kenne sich damit aus, aber jeder hat so seine Spezialisierung - frag mal nach seiner Erfahrung mit Schultern.

----------


## unsterblich

Danke für die Antwort, da bin ich wenigstens nicht beim falschen Arzt gelandet. Hab jetzt doch schon nächste Woche einen Termin bekommen - und hoffe ganz fest das mein Arzt sich auskennt und Erfahrung hat.

----------

